# Audison Thesis TH Quattro



## psychon (Feb 26, 2009)

Not mine

Audison Thesis TH Quattro 1400 watt High-End Amplifier | eBay


----------



## Rofigoba (Dec 8, 2011)

Very nice amp...


----------

